#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What is the best CMS for a Campus Newspaper?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

My Friend looking for a new CMS for her campus newspaper.
The main focus should be accessibility,



Do you have any recommendations for that?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> My Friend looking for a new CMS for her campus newspaper.
> The main focus should be accessibility,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for that?


WordPress is the best Content Management System (CMS) to manage News portals and other big enterprises need which require huge databases to store and publish content quite frequently.

----------


## Bhavya

> WordPress is the best Content Management System (CMS) to manage News portals and other big enterprises need which require huge databases to store and publish content quite frequently.


Thank you for sharing this information Shivani, I will prefer wordpress for my friend.once again Thank you.

----------

